# Bersani ha vinto le primarie del PD, Renzi ammette la sconfitta



## admin (2 Dicembre 2012)

*Bersani si è aggiudicato le primarie del PD*. Ad ammettere la *sconfitta* è lo stesso *Renzi *attraverso la propria pagina *twitter*


----------



## Arsozzenal (2 Dicembre 2012)

che paese di *****


----------



## juventino (2 Dicembre 2012)

Era scontato.


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Dicembre 2012)

Siamo ufficialmente nei guai. Domani vendo i miei btp.


----------



## admin (2 Dicembre 2012)

Bersani in vantaggio di oltre 20 punti. Plebiscito.


----------



## Arsozzenal (2 Dicembre 2012)

l'unica speranza è che qualcuno lo faccia fuori prima delle elezioni


----------



## Lollo interista (2 Dicembre 2012)

Bersani-Berlusconi in pratica......

A questo punto non escludo una vittoria del M5S (quanta gente ex berlusconiana ho sentito dire _Eh,a sx solo Renzi potrei votare_).........e visto gli altri contendenti non è detto possa essere tutto sto male,tanto,che **** c'abbiamo da perdere?!?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Dicembre 2012)

Vorrei capire a cosa servono le primarie se alla fine vince sempre il "favorito", mai una volta che sia successo il contrario...

Con questa vittoria comunque sono convinto che il PD abbia perso un botto di voti in prospettiva nazionale, per me ci sarà un flop pauroso alle politiche



Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Bersani-Berlusconi in pratica......
> 
> A questo punto non escludo una vittoria del M5S (quanta gente ex berlusconiana ho sentito dire _Eh,a sx solo Renzi potrei votare_).........e visto gli altri contendenti non è detto possa essere tutto sto male,tanto,che **** c'abbiamo da perdere?!?



Concordo.


----------



## admin (2 Dicembre 2012)

Bersani contro Berlusconi o contro Mezzo Ano


----------



## francylomba (2 Dicembre 2012)

siamo proprio nei guai.. 

ps : una cavolata , ma renzi non potrebbe fare un suo partito e candidarsi?


----------



## The P (2 Dicembre 2012)

la dimostrazione palese che in Italia non cambia mai niente.

Sebbene ritenga Bersani un pelino più valido di tutte le altre "vecchie facce" di dx e sx, visto che almeno lui qualcosina l'ha fatta al governo.

Comunque nulla di nuovo, siamo ormai un paese che le rivoluzioni non le sa fare.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Dicembre 2012)

Risultato ampiamente previsto.


----------



## prebozzio (2 Dicembre 2012)

Mi è piaciuto molto il discorso fatto da Renzi


----------



## Solo (2 Dicembre 2012)

Mamma mia. A 'sto punto ci sono due possibilità: vince una coalzione PD-UDC-SEL che, se va bene, dura 1-2 anni, opppure Monti bis con PD-PDL-UDC.

Speriamo nel Monti bis allora, Bersani & Co. sono fuori dal mondo.

Renzi a questo punto prenderà le redini alle elezioni successive, quelle post Monti bis o post coalizione PD-UDC-SEL, ammesso che ci sia ancora qualcosa tra le macerie...


----------



## Ale (2 Dicembre 2012)

Ma chi lo ha votato Bersani se lo ha chiesto che cosa ha fatto da quando ha vinto le primarie nel 2009? Bah.


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Dicembre 2012)

Incredibile che alla fine la spuntino ANCORA le vecchie sanguisughe che ci sfruttano da 30 anni 
P.S. La vittoria di Bersani fa sicuramente piacere a Ilvio.


----------



## Emanuele (2 Dicembre 2012)

Era una scelta da spararsi in testa, ma, per favore, non facciamo passare renzi per un innovatore. La giovinezza anagrafica non è direttamente proporzionale alla novità delle idee.


----------



## smallball (2 Dicembre 2012)

e ora,grillini permettendo,spazio a Monti Bis


----------



## juventino (2 Dicembre 2012)

Come già detto da qualcuno, M5S rischia di vincere le elezioni.


----------



## admin (2 Dicembre 2012)

Sì ma...il Movimento 5 stelle chi presenta come candidato alla presidenza del consiglio? La casalinga di Voghera?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Dicembre 2012)

Sempre meglio una casalinga che qualche delinquente


----------



## admin (2 Dicembre 2012)

Sisi, su questo concordo in pieno. Se non ci fosse dietro Grillo, però.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Dicembre 2012)

Una comica queste primarie.Era scontatissima la vittoria della mummia di Bersani.Ma dico,per quale motivo le fanno???Ma soprattutto Renzi,sapendo che anche Vendola appoggiava il Berso in caso di ballottaggio(probabile,visti i sondaggi),chi gliel'ha fatto fare???


----------



## Emanuele (2 Dicembre 2012)

juventino ha scritto:


> Come già detto da qualcuno, M5S rischia di vincere le elezioni.



Vincere credo di no, però potrebbero arrivare fino al 20%, considerando che una grandssima parte di orfani di silvio si riverseranno lì.


----------



## juventino (2 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sì ma...il Movimento 5 stelle chi presenta come candidato alla presidenza del consiglio? La casalinga di Voghera?



Non è quello il punto a mio avviso. Gli elettori di M5S sono in netta maggioranza persone deluse ed arrabbiatissime da queste vecchie facce, sia di destra che di sinistra, che negli ultimi 20 anni ci hanno portato nel baratro. L'interesse principale di questi ormai è mandare a casa la casta e di conseguenza sarebbero pure capaci di votare la casalinga. E' un partito che di fatto rappresenta il sentimento popolare di odio nei confronti dei politici. Poi magari non vincerà le elezioni, ma sinceramente io ti posso dire nel mio piccolo che nella città in cui vivo, ovvero Latina, storico feudo della destra e dei nostalgici del duce che molte moltissime persone, una volta berlusconiani convintissimi, molte delle quali estremamente ignoranti (te lo assicuro), sono stufe, arrabbiatissime e sono tutt'ora indecise fra l'astensione ed il voto a M5S (alcuni hanno gia deciso per quest'ultimo).

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Emanuele ha scritto:


> Vincere credo di no, però potrebbero arrivare fino al 20%, considerando che una grandssima parte di orfani di silvio si riverseranno lì.



A questi aggiungerei molti Renzi-boys. Francamente dubito voteranno per Bersani.


----------



## #Dodo90# (3 Dicembre 2012)

L'Italia ha perso l'ennesima opportunità di cambiamento. Prepariamoci a vedere l'ennesimo governo Bersani-Vendola-Di Pietro-Casini e ci metto pure la Bindi, Francescini e gli altri compari di abbuffate.

Ci si lamenta tanto dei vitalizi, del "mangia-mangia", di fondi spesi chi sa come, di vedere sempre le stesse facce da 20 anni, dello stato in cui versa il paese, di essere arrivati ad un punto insostenibile, e poi che succede? Si presenta un under40 che vuole cambiare le cose ma gli vengono preferiti sempre i soliti noti. Ah, gli italiani...... Siamo proprio un paese senza speranza!


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Dicembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Incredibile che alla fine la spuntino ANCORA le vecchie sanguisughe che ci sfruttano da 30 anni
> P.S. La vittoria di Bersani fa sicuramente piacere a Ilvio.



ma berlusca non era pro-renzi ?


----------



## tamba84 (3 Dicembre 2012)

me l'aspettavo,lam maggior parte dei sostenitori pd che conosco son pro bersani.


----------



## cris (3 Dicembre 2012)

Bersani, mamma mia. Ste facce si vedono da 100 anni. Non se ne può più.


----------



## korma (3 Dicembre 2012)

ci meritiamo ogni male.


----------



## tamba84 (3 Dicembre 2012)

ma gli elettori del pd amano perdere secondo me,con tutto il rispetto per bersani ma con renzi potevan vincere le elezioni cosi dubito


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Dicembre 2012)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma berlusca non era pro-renzi ?



Credo sia una simpatia di facciata.Conosco molti ex elettori PDL che avrebbero votato Renzi se avesse vinto 
Contro Bersani avrebbe ancora una speranza.


----------



## Morto che parla (3 Dicembre 2012)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> ma gli elettori del pd amano perdere secondo me,con tutto il rispetto per bersani ma con renzi potevan vincere le elezioni cosi dubito



Ma scusa ma chi vuoi che le vinca?

Il prossimo presidente del consiglio sarà Bersani, nessun dubbio a riguardo.

Il risultato sarà:
- Patrimoniale
- Aumento del debito e all'aria il pareggio di bilancio
- Spese extra per casse integrazioni e affini
- Tassazione ulteriore per imprenditori e persone giuridiche

E io raccolgo i miei stracci e me ne vado in sud africa. Saludos.


----------



## Prinz (3 Dicembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma scusa ma chi vuoi che le vinca?
> 
> Il prossimo presidente del consiglio sarà Bersani, nessun dubbio a riguardo.
> 
> ...



ho i miei dubbi che gli faranno fare tutto questo. E comunque io tutta sta fissa per il pareggio di bilancio - al di là dei vincoli europei - non la capisco: ma Keynes, e tutti quei pensatori che vi si rifanno, che è esistito a fare?


----------



## Morto che parla (3 Dicembre 2012)

Prinz ha scritto:


> ho i miei dubbi che gli faranno fare tutto questo. E comunque io tutta sta fissa per il pareggio di bilancio - al di là dei vincoli europei - non la capisco: ma Keynes, e tutti quei pensatori che vi si rifanno, che è esistito a fare?



E chi dovrebbe impedirglielo? La Merkel? Bersani non mi stupirebbe se scegliesse di uscire dall'euro, pur di non perdere il suo potere 

Il moltiplicatore Keynesiano non ha mai visto un ospedale italiano, ma giusto per citare UNA fonte di spesa pubblica. Inoltre, non è sufficiente sviluppare una teoria economica per far sì che questa funzioni decenni e decenni più avanti. I principi keynesiani trovavano un terreno fertile su cui fare presa. Oggi ci troviamo nella situazione opposta, volendo, anche a causa di Keynes (non a livello mondiale. A livello italiano. Che poi, oddio, sarebbe pure ingiusto dare le colpe a chi ha teorizzato qualcosa di valido. Non è colpa sua e non è stato certo il conscio utilizzo del moltiplicatore ad aver creato il buco nero del nostro debito), in cui il debito va appianato, non aumentato. Se aumentiamo la spesa pubblica ora fra tre anni diventiamo la nuova albania. Tutto quello che si può fare adesso non è popolare, ed è per questo che gli unici che possono mettere in atto queste manovre sono i NON politici. Un bersani poi, politico vecchio stampo, non farà altro che cercare il consenso di gente che giustamente è frustrata, forse pure disperata, ma che non vede al di là di un orizzonte di breve termine.
Se c'è un paziente con un braccio incancrenito il medico deve avere il coraggio di amputare. Altrimenti muore.


----------



## Prinz (3 Dicembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> E chi dovrebbe impedirglielo? La Merkel? Bersani non mi stupirebbe se scegliesse di uscire dall'euro, pur di non perdere il suo potere
> 
> Il moltiplicatore Keynesiano non ha mai visto un ospedale italiano, ma giusto per citare UNA fonte di spesa pubblica. Inoltre, non è sufficiente sviluppare una teoria economica per far sì che questa funzioni decenni e decenni più avanti. I principi keynesiani trovavano un terreno fertile su cui fare presa. Oggi ci troviamo nella situazione opposta, volendo, anche a causa di Keynes (non a livello mondiale. A livello italiano. Che poi, oddio, sarebbe pure ingiusto dare le colpe a chi ha teorizzato qualcosa di valido. Non è colpa sua e non è stato certo il conscio utilizzo del moltiplicatore ad aver creato il buco nero del nostro debito), in cui il debito va appianato, non aumentato. Se aumentiamo la spesa pubblica ora fra tre anni diventiamo la nuova albania. Tutto quello che si può fare adesso non è popolare, ed è per questo che gli unici che possono mettere in atto queste manovre sono i NON politici. Un bersani poi, politico vecchio stampo, non farà altro che cercare il consenso di gente che giustamente è frustrata, forse pure disperata, ma che non vede al di là di un orizzonte di breve termine.
> Se c'è un paziente con un braccio incancrenito il medico deve avere il coraggio di amputare. Altrimenti muore.



Bersani è l'esponente di un partito, che al di là delle dichiarazioni di facciata, è stato il principale responsabile dell'ingresso dell'Italia in Europa con tutto quello che ne è conseguito in termini di privatizzazioni selvagge e politiche di austerity. La verità è che i primi neomercantilisti in Italia sono proprio i pdini. Tutto questo scenario apocalittico che paventi non credo si realizzerà: se la sinistra dovesse salire al governo farà né più e né meno quello che han fatto nelle precedenti esperienze governative e che ha fatto Monti di recente: austerity, tasse a tutto spiano e controllo dei saldi finanziari, con buona pace perla crescita economica


----------



## Lollo7zar (3 Dicembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> E chi dovrebbe impedirglielo? La Merkel? Bersani non mi stupirebbe se scegliesse di uscire dall'euro, pur di non perdere il suo potere
> 
> Il moltiplicatore Keynesiano non ha mai visto un ospedale italiano, ma giusto per citare UNA fonte di spesa pubblica. Inoltre, non è sufficiente sviluppare una teoria economica per far sì che questa funzioni decenni e decenni più avanti. I principi keynesiani trovavano un terreno fertile su cui fare presa. Oggi ci troviamo nella situazione opposta, volendo, anche a causa di Keynes (non a livello mondiale. A livello italiano. Che poi, oddio, sarebbe pure ingiusto dare le colpe a chi ha teorizzato qualcosa di valido. Non è colpa sua e non è stato certo il conscio utilizzo del moltiplicatore ad aver creato il buco nero del nostro debito), in cui il debito va appianato, non aumentato. Se aumentiamo la spesa pubblica ora fra tre anni diventiamo la nuova albania. Tutto quello che si può fare adesso non è popolare, ed è per questo che gli unici che possono mettere in atto queste manovre sono i NON politici. Un bersani poi, politico vecchio stampo, non farà altro che cercare il consenso di gente che giustamente è frustrata, forse pure disperata, ma che non vede al di là di un orizzonte di breve termine.
> Se c'è un paziente con un braccio incancrenito il medico deve avere il coraggio di amputare. Altrimenti muore.




MOLTIPLICATORE KEYNESIANO????
ma vi siete accorti che siamo in economia aperta??


----------



## Morto che parla (3 Dicembre 2012)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> MOLTIPLICATORE KEYNESIANO????
> ma vi siete accorti che siamo in economia aperta??



Ma non vedo cosa c'entri io col moltiplicatore, visto che sono il primo a dire che non si può realizzare.

Ma non è solo l'economia aperta a renderlo impossibile. Anzi, nel contesto è un fattore marginale.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Prinz ha scritto:


> Bersani è l'esponente di un partito, che al di là delle dichiarazioni di facciata, è stato il principale responsabile dell'ingresso dell'Italia in Europa con tutto quello che ne è conseguito in termini di privatizzazioni selvagge e politiche di austerity. La verità è che i primi neomercantilisti in Italia sono proprio i pdini. Tutto questo scenario apocalittico che paventi non credo si realizzerà: se la sinistra dovesse salire al governo farà né più e né meno quello che han fatto nelle precedenti esperienze governative e che ha fatto Monti di recente: austerity, tasse a tutto spiano e controllo dei saldi finanziari, con buona pace perla crescita economica



Si ma Bersani è alla ricerca di voti, di consensi. E' un politico. Già solo al ballottaggio del pd è facile che abbia "chiesto" aiuto al suo avversario Vendola. Non necessariamente non farà austerity, ma la farà male, facendo una lotta di classe ingiustificata tipica del populista politico. Volesse il cielo che continuasse le politiche di Monti, è l'unica strada percorribile.

La crescita è figlia di investimenti OCULATI. Di basi SOLIDE.

Le vedo tutti i giorni (sfortunatamente, TUTTI I GIORNI) società che han puntato su investimenti che non potevano sostenere. Chiudono, tutte.


----------



## Lollo7zar (3 Dicembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma non vedo cosa c'entri io col moltiplicatore, visto che sono il primo a dire che non si può realizzare.
> 
> Ma non è solo l'economia aperta a renderlo impossibile. Anzi, nel contesto è un fattore marginale.
> 
> ...



Rafforzavo solo la tua ipotesi...in Italia il fatto che siamo in economia aperta non è affatto marginale, anzi.....


----------



## Morto che parla (3 Dicembre 2012)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> Rafforzavo solo la tua ipotesi...in Italia il fatto che siamo in economia aperta non è affatto marginale, anzi.....



Diventa un fatto marginale nel momento in cui il primo fattore, imprescindibile, la spesa, non si può toccare. Pure se non fossimo in economia aperta non si potrebbe attuare ad oggi una politica di investimento basato sul moltiplicatore. Se, al contrario, fossimo in economia aperta ma fossimo senza debiti, non sarebbe peregrino ipotizzare una politica di spesa che alimenta la crescita.


----------



## Lollo7zar (4 Dicembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Diventa un fatto marginale nel momento in cui il primo fattore, imprescindibile, la spesa, non si può toccare. Pure se non fossimo in economia aperta non si potrebbe attuare ad oggi una politica di investimento basato sul moltiplicatore. Se, al contrario, fossimo in economia aperta ma fossimo senza debiti, non sarebbe peregrino ipotizzare una politica di spesa che alimenta la crescita.



vabbè è chiaro, ma questo a prescindere dal modificatore che in italia in particolare non ha tutta questa efficacia e non solo per la bilancia commerciale ma soprattutto per l'evasione nei paradisi fiscali delocalizzazione delle imprese che è in aumento etc....


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Dicembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma scusa ma chi vuoi che le vinca?
> 
> Il prossimo presidente del consiglio sarà Bersani, nessun dubbio a riguardo.
> 
> ...





Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma non vedo cosa c'entri io col moltiplicatore, visto che sono il primo a dire che non si può realizzare.
> 
> Ma non è solo l'economia aperta a renderlo impossibile. Anzi, nel contesto è un fattore marginale.
> 
> ...



Riguardo il primo quote e riguardo il boldato del secondo quote. Mi spieghi qual è stata la politica di Monti? Patrimoniale a parte, sono le stesse cose che ha fatto Monti. Monti ha tassato i consumi, Monti ha tassato ancor di più imprese e persone fisiche, con Monti il debito pubblico è aumentato (non parlo del rapporto deficit/PIL perché li pesa enormemente il calo del PIL stesso) in barba ai tagli da lui apportati (e che tagli mi verrebbe da dire!). 

Però se lo fa Monti è la strada giusta. Se Bersani mette altre tasse è la strada sbagliata. E bada bene, io reputo che sia la strada sbagliata mettere ancor più tasse, perché se c'è qualcosa che non incentiva la crescita, quel qualcosa sono le tasse in ogni sua forma.

Io non dico che Bersani sia la persona giusta per questo paese, anzi non lo credo proprio nonostante lo andrò a votare (e lo farò per mancanza di alternative REALI), ma te hai già fatto il processo alle sue intenzioni. Per quel che riguarda Monti, ha fatto alcune cose egregie, ma ha fatto tante [email protected]@te secondo la mia opinione.


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Dicembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Riguardo il primo quote e riguardo il boldato del secondo quote. Mi spieghi qual è stata la politica di Monti? Patrimoniale a parte, sono le stesse cose che ha fatto Monti. Monti ha tassato i consumi, Monti ha tassato ancor di più imprese e persone fisiche, con Monti il debito pubblico è aumentato (non parlo del rapporto deficit/PIL perché li pesa enormemente il calo del PIL stesso) in barba ai tagli da lui apportati (e che tagli mi verrebbe da dire!).
> 
> Però se lo fa Monti è la strada giusta. Se Bersani mette altre tasse è la strada sbagliata. E bada bene, io reputo che sia la strada sbagliata mettere ancor più tasse, perché se c'è qualcosa che non incentiva la crescita, quel qualcosa sono le tasse in ogni sua forma.
> 
> Io non dico che Bersani sia la persona giusta per questo paese, anzi non lo credo proprio nonostante lo andrò a votare (e lo farò per mancanza di alternative REALI), ma te hai già fatto il processo alle sue intenzioni. Per quel che riguarda Monti, ha fatto alcune cose egregie, ma ha fatto tante [email protected]@te secondo la mia opinione.



Monti ha tassato tutti, non ha fatto una lotta di classe fiscale.
Non ha fatto interventi drastici sulla cassa integrazione. L'unica, grande schifezza secondo me, è stata tagliare la deducibilità delle auto per favorire gli esodati.
Sotto Monti la borsa ha galoppato e lo spread è sceso, da 574 (Addio di Berlusconi) sotto ai 300. E' l'unico che dà fiducia verso l'estero, e su questo ti chiedo di fidarti perchè non posso entrare più nel dettaglio di così. In ogni caso, è l'unico che può avere credito in Europa. Berlusconi era un clown mafioso, Bersani sarà un minorato senza spessore.
Monti ha riformato un sistema pensionistico che ci avrebbe ridotto peggio che l'argentina, perchè almeno loro di risorse naturali ne hanno.
Sotto Monti c'è stata la riforma del diritto fallimentare. Può sembrare poca cosa, ma la recente riforma ha salvato il fondoschiena a molte, moltissime persone.
Mi servirebbe il dettaglio circa l'aumento del debito. Da quello che ho visto e letto, non mi pare che Monti abbia fatto investimenti pesanti e insostenibili, ma se mi dai prova contraria non posso che ricredermi in merito.
Che poi è evidente che Monti non sia un mago, nè che abbia fatto solo cose giuste. Ci mancherebbe. 

Che Monti ci stia facendo sputare sangue è indubbio. Ma c'è un modo giusto e uno sbagliato di far sputare sangue. Quando salirà Bersani, per motivi politici, farà sputare sangue a chi "sta sopra", dal suo punto di vista. Chi "sta sotto" rifiaterà un anno, poi tutti ci ritroveremo a piedi, perchè ciò che non è, nè sarà mai chiaro, a "un bersani", è che senza gli individui che tanto colpirà, economicamente muoiono tutti.
Tu mi dici che faccio un processo alle intenzioni. Può essere, è lapalissiano che non prevedo il futuro, ma è come dire che tu fai un processo alle intenzioni al contrario, aspettandoti determinate cose da Bersani. Fino a quando non si trovano al governo, i politici sono "Aspettative basate sul niente". Un candidato ti può dire "Meno tasse", l'altro "Più lotta all'evasione" (tanto per parlare di quelli del PD), ma sono poco più che slogan elettorali. Non si tratta nemmeno di credere allo slogan in sè (che è poi una promessa politica. In sostanza, un atto di fede), ma di vedere COME verrebbero fatte queste cose. Considerando chi sono gli elettori della sinistra in genere, considerando il momento, considerando che ci sono più operai che dirigenti, considerando le politiche pregressi, penso sia legittimo aspettarsi determinate politiche da Bersani, penso sia riduttivo parlare di processo alle intenzioni, altrimenti perchè non Grillo, o Vendola, o Di pietro, o di nuovo Monti e così via?

Io mi sto informando sui prezzi al metro quadro per un'attività in determinati paesi. Ovvio che spero di non dovermene andare, ma, tanto per dire, quando salirà bersani vedremo come reagirà lo spread.


----------



## James Watson (4 Dicembre 2012)

> A questi aggiungerei molti Renzi-boys. Francamente dubito voteranno per Bersani.



all'interno del partito no, credimi. Grillo è più detestato di Berlusconi all'epoca..
Noi "Renziani" siamo parecchio delusi dal risultato delle primarie (dal punto di vista della vittoria di Bersani), ma siamo comunque consapevoli di aver fatto un gran risultato (aver preso il 40% al ballottaggio viste le condizioni che si sono create è comunque un grande risultato), ma Grillo proprio NO.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Dicembre 2012)

boh qui vedo e leggo cosa che non stanno ne in cielo ne in terra.. economia , politica...intenzioni slog politici...fatto sta che la verità è solo quella che tocco con mano...e la mia verità è che l'80% dei mie clienti è fallito e monti mi sta ammazzando di tasse ...pagare soldi che non ho e che non ho mai incassato... 

molti parlano sul nulla... vi invito ad aprire una società e poi sapete dove vanno a finire i vostri ideali ? in fondo al pozzo... 

una volta si diceva " è facile fare il finocchio con il **** degli altri " e qui è esattamente la stessa cosa... prendi i tuoi soldi investili in una società poi... a conti fatti quando vedrai i tuoi guadagni spariti del 80% allo stato ladro e ******** voglio vedere che fine faranno gli ideali... 

questa classe politica ha RUBATO il mio futuro... ha RUBATO i soldi che io mio padre e mio nonno abbiamo messo li per garantirci a tutti un futuro... ora è arrivato il momento di cambiare rotta..ma se mi tocca leggere che c'è ancora gente che crede nel bersani di turno... beh siamo proprio alla frutta... non mi stancherò mai di scriverlo.. non mi capacito come una persona intelligente e sana di mente possa rivotare Bersali berlusconi ecc ecc.. dopo quello che hanno fatto... 

scusate ma non me ne capacito ... 

posso farvi una domanda ? .. ma lavorate ? se si dove ? come va la vostra azienda ? ...


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Dicembre 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> boh qui vedo e leggo cosa che non stanno ne in cielo ne in terra.. economia , politica...intenzioni slog politici...fatto sta che la verità è solo quella che tocco con mano...e la mia verità è che l'80% dei mie clienti è fallito e monti mi sta ammazzando di tasse ...pagare soldi che non ho e che non ho mai incassato...
> 
> molti parlano sul nulla... vi invito ad aprire una società e poi sapete dove vanno a finire i vostri ideali ? in fondo al pozzo...
> 
> ...



Lollo te non hai ragione, di più. Il problema è "chi [email protected] votiamo"? Non diciamo Grillo per favore, che è il più grosso pagliaccio da quando esiste la Repubblica, anche più di Berlusconi. Ad oggi l'Italiano andrà a votare per il meno peggio e, viste le alternative, il meno peggio *per me* è Bersani. E lo so chi si porta dietro Bersani, ho visto giusto la Bindi su La7 l'altro giorno festeggiare e allo stesso tempo farneticare e fidati che sono stato male al solo pensiero di rivederla in Parlamento ancora una volta. Ma purtroppo queste sono le alternative e, tengo a precisare che *per me*, ad oggi Bersani è il meno peggio.
Ci vorrebbe una rivoluzione, ma a parole siamo *tutti *dei campioni.


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Dicembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Monti ha tassato tutti, non ha fatto una lotta di classe fiscale.
> Non ha fatto interventi drastici sulla cassa integrazione. L'unica, grande schifezza secondo me, è stata tagliare la deducibilità delle auto per favorire gli esodati.
> Sotto Monti la borsa ha galoppato e lo spread è sceso, da 574 (Addio di Berlusconi) sotto ai 300. E' l'unico che dà fiducia verso l'estero, e su questo ti chiedo di fidarti perchè non posso entrare più nel dettaglio di così. In ogni caso, è l'unico che può avere credito in Europa. Berlusconi era un clown mafioso, Bersani sarà un minorato senza spessore.
> Monti ha riformato un sistema pensionistico che ci avrebbe ridotto peggio che l'argentina, perchè almeno loro di risorse naturali ne hanno.
> ...



Guarda in questo momento non riesco a trovare il sito da dove ho visto il dato sul debito pubblico. Comunque l'innalzamento si aggirava sui 50/60 mln di €.

Per il resto del tuo post, messa come l'hai messa ora, sono anche d'accordo.


----------



## tamba84 (4 Dicembre 2012)

eppure mi pare che renzi prima di queste primarie sia stato un pò boicottato dal suo stesso partito,almeno il centro-sinstra ha potuto far le primarie,se io elettore del centro destra volessi farle non ci sono.


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Dicembre 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> boh qui vedo e leggo cosa che non stanno ne in cielo ne in terra.. economia , politica...intenzioni slog politici...fatto sta che la verità è solo quella che tocco con mano...e la mia verità è che l'80% dei mie clienti è fallito e monti mi sta ammazzando di tasse ...pagare soldi che non ho e che non ho mai incassato...
> 
> molti parlano sul nulla... vi invito ad aprire una società e poi sapete dove vanno a finire i vostri ideali ? in fondo al pozzo...
> 
> ...



Lavoro in uno studio commercialista. Specializzato ormai, ahimè, in concordati preventivi, ristrutturazione dei debiti e fallimenti.

Vedo imprese chiudere tutti i giorni. Mi sento di dire NO al grido "Governo ladro".

Esempio 1) Società che fa beni a bassissimo contenuto tecnologico. La Cina li fa a 1/3 del prezzo finale.
Esempio 2) Società mal gestita: sono andati in sofferenza perchè il 90% del loro passivo era composto da debiti verso banche. Han puntato tutto sulla leva.
Esempio 3) Contrazione del mercato. Crollo del fatturato perchè l'intero settore sta crollando (perchè si sta concentrando intorno a 2 grandi catene)
Esempio 4) Società in cui uno dei rami ha fatturato uguale a 0 per via di disastri naturali.
Esempio 5) Società gestita da un fenomeno che si è mangiato 12 milioni di patrimonio.

Posso andare avanti così tutto il giorno.

Paradossalmente, l'effetto peggiore che ho visto da parte dello Stato in queste realtà non è stato tanto l'impatto fiscale, quanto piuttosto la cassa integrazione "straordinaria" che dura 6/7 anni ("straordinaria").


----------



## vota DC (4 Dicembre 2012)

Prima mossa di Bersani è stata andare in Libia e blaterare qualcosa di Italia dominatrice del Mediterraneo. L'Europa continua a stare con gli islamisti, se Pollobama cade per impeachment (vari motivi come invio di truppe prima di chiedere consenso al parlamento, documenti falsi, uccisione di cittadini americani senza processo oppure ci sono pure le maialate di Bush che da decreto ha trasformato in legge pur essendo anticostituzionali) prevedo guai seri. Patetica la lobby ebraica nostrana che impiega il 50% delle energie a correre dietro a Stormfront e l'altra metà a predicare la fratellanza con i fratelli minori.


----------



## korma (4 Dicembre 2012)

tu invece non hai ancora capito che votare M5s non è votare Grillo,ma un gruppo di persone incensurate e che non ha mai messo piede in politica fin ora...ma di sicuro son meglio BersANO e la Bindi..sai che cambiamento.

contenti voi.


----------



## Doctore (4 Dicembre 2012)

korma ha scritto:


> tu invece non hai ancora capito che votare M5s non è votare Grillo,ma un gruppo di persone incensurate e che non ha mai messo piede in politica fin ora...ma di sicuro son meglio BersANO e la Bindi..sai che cambiamento.
> 
> contenti voi.


Vedi il problema e' cosa propongono?Facile dire tutti ladri,si devono dimettere tutti ecc...Vogliono fare una riforma del lavoro?e in che modo?Riformare la scuola?come?La linea politica interna e' poco chiara...per non parlare della politica estera,ricordo grillo che disse:''L iran non e' come tutti gli occidentali lo descrivono e' un paese civile e la donna viene trattata con rispetto''.


----------



## #Dodo90# (4 Dicembre 2012)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Vedi il problema e' cosa propongono?Facile dire tutti ladri,si devono dimettere tutti ecc...Vogliono fare una riforma del lavoro?e in che modo?Riformare la scuola?come?La linea politica interna e' poco chiara...per non parlare della politica estera,ricordo grillo che disse:''L iran non e' come tutti gli occidentali lo descrivono e' un paese civile e la donna viene trattata con rispetto''.


Senza considerare questa fantomatica uscita dall'euro che ci manderebbe in default all'istante.


----------



## korma (4 Dicembre 2012)

dura capire cosa propongono se non si è mai letto il programma....ma visto che votate Bersani capisco che non ne abbiate mai sentito parlare ed è un cosa nuova.


pazienza..

dal blog un articolo molto divertente sul prode Gargamella..in tema calcistico!

Gargamella è felice, è diventato un leader. Uno su mille ce la fa e lui, modestamente, ce l'ha fatta a diventare l'allenatore di una squadra vincente, un team da triplete, uno squadrone che tremare il mondo fa. Tutti i giornali, lo hanno proclamato nuovo Cesare insieme ai pappagalli a comando dei talk show. Bersani si è finalmente lasciato alle spalle anni duri vissuti in panchina dove si è spesso fatto fotografare, e un triste passato in condominio con Berlusconi. Nell'ultimo ventennio infatti Pdl e pdmenoelle si sono dati il cambio, una staffetta perfetta, 10 anni al centrosinistra, 10 anni al centrodestra. Parità sul campo e combine su combine: scudo fiscale, conflitto di interessi, distruzione del tessuto economico, debito pubblico. Ora però, Bersani non ha più bisogno del pdl, può vincere da solo e far fallire definitivamente il Paese con il suo squadrone.
Schema aggressivo: 3-4-3. Formazione in campo. Penati in porta, come para lui le accuse di corruzione, concussione e finanziamento illecito neppure il leggendario Yascin. Lusi terzino di fascia destra, instancabile, che distribuisce i contributi pubblici a tutta la squadra nell'ora d'aria. Ottaviano Del Turco stopper d'altri tempi, di quelli che tranciavano le gambe, forte di un'accusa per associazione a delinquere. Crisafulli terzino statico e rinviato in giudizio per concorso in abuso d'ufficio. Con questa difesa ci si può permettere un centrocampo offensivo a rombo con il quartetto formato da La Ganga forgiato da 20 mesi di reclusione, patteggiati, per finanziamento illecito ai partiti, Delbono con il gioco di gambe affinato dal patteggiamento per truffa aggravata e peculato, Tedesco regista di grande esperienza indagato per associazione a delinquere corruzione, concussione, turbativa d'asta e falso e Bassolino "meglio e pelè", sotto processo per truffa aggravata, dal lancio lungo, che smista palloni su palloni in avanti. Il trio d'attacco è da sogno. Zoia Veronesi, quota rosa, segretaria di Bersani e allenatrice in campo, centravanti di sfondamento, indagata per truffa. Nasconde il pallone ai difensori. Alle ali, con libertà di convergere al centro verso l'UDC, Pronzato ex consigliere di Bersani, arrestato per corruzione e Cimitile arrestato per falso.
In panchina Renzi come allenatore in seconda, una risorsa per il Paese. In tribuna il patron Rigor Montis, insieme al finanziatore Riva e ai rappresentanti delle agenzie di rating internazionali, ad ammirare la formazione politica che lo confermerà presidente del Consiglio. L'arbitro fischia quando il pdmenolle c'è.


----------



## Doctore (4 Dicembre 2012)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Senza considerare questa fantomatica uscita dall'euro che ci manderebbe in default all'istante.


Senza considerare che l uscita dall euro alzerebbe i tassi dei mutui sulle case in modo esponenziale...e quindi chi al momento e' occupato e puo pagarsi il mutuo della casa rischierebbe di non riuscirci con l uscita dall euro.


----------



## cris (4 Dicembre 2012)

Ecco che ricomincia il ridicolo teatrino della politica vecchia e logora.


----------



## tamba84 (4 Dicembre 2012)

bersani non è stupido, è il suo cavallo di battaglia: ti devi dimettere che è monotno,cosi come è monotono il cavallo di battaglia di berlusconi: giudici comunisti, e di pietro: fascista ecc. ecc ecc....

ciuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## juventino (4 Dicembre 2012)

Io mi chiedo come si possa pensare di votare PD. Io al sol pensiero di rivedere gente come Rosy Bindi, D'Alema, Franceschini e co. ministri mi viene la voglia di spararmi nei cosidetti. Ma che poi chi ha detto che se non si vota Bersani automaticamente si vota Grillo o Silvio? Io piuttosto la mia scheda la faccio annullare!Fanno tutti schifo?Nessuno merita il mio voto. Punto. E la storia del "votare il meno peggio" non attacca perché sono millemila anni che si dice sempre così. Io mi rifiuto di contribuire a mandare questa gente a fare i sultani alle mie spalle.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (4 Dicembre 2012)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> ciuuuuuuuuuuuu



Salute


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Dicembre 2012)

korma ha scritto:


> dura capire cosa propongono se non si è mai letto il programma....ma visto che votate Bersani capisco che non ne abbiate mai sentito parlare ed è un cosa nuova.
> 
> 
> pazienza..
> ...



Ma piuttosto che postare un articolo goliardico non sarebbe meglio replicare con degli scorci del suddetto programma? Non è in tono ironico, sia ben chiaro.


----------



## tamba84 (4 Dicembre 2012)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Salute



danke egregio piscio

sapevo che un fine umorista come lei la coglieva al volo


----------



## korma (4 Dicembre 2012)

ma vattelo a leggere no??tanto qualsiasi cosa io dica non farei cambiare idea a nessuno, per tanti la politica è come il calcio,una fede.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Dicembre 2012)

korma ha scritto:


> per tanti la politica è come il calcio,una fede.


Nulla di più vero.

Il programma del movimento 5 stelle comunque è questo http://www.beppegrillo.it/iniziative/movimentocinquestelle/Programma-Movimento-5-Stelle.pdf

Quello che non comprendo è il fatto che al movimento 5 stelle si richieda di risolvere TUTTI i problemi dell'Italia, e si facciano le pulci per ogni minima cosa.
Sembra che se non si facciano IPER-SUPER-MEGA-ULTRA-RIFORME che rivoluzionino tutto non ci sia credibilità, riforme che con gli altri partiti si ha già la certezza che non ci saranno tra l'altro.
*Si pretende *e si vuole *la certezza assoluta* che in un nanosecondo un movimento nato da poco con tutti i problemi che ne conseguono, debba attuare tutte le politiche che gli altri non hanno mai fatto nella moltitudine degli anni di governo che hanno avuto a disposizione e che non faranno mai neanche tra 800 milioni di anni.

Potrà rivelarsi il movimento più ridicolo e stupido dell'intera storia planetaria e dell'universo intero, ma ad ora rappresenta una speranza di fare qualcosa di diverso dal solito e che ha buoni propositi, non tutti perfetti e sicuramente migliorabili, ma è pur sempre un inizio, se non si inizia mai a fare qualcosa quando mai cambieranno le cose?

Già solo togliendo i finanziamenti ai partiti, impedendo ai pregiudicati di entrare in parlamento e dimezzando il numero dei parlamentari si farebbe molto di più degli ultimi governi che si sono succeduti nell'ultimo periodo e questo fa capire quanto schifo ci sia stato nel passato per far si che basti così poco.

Se poi sarà un bluff, amen, pazienza, mica c'è l'apocalisse.
Sembra quasi che l'Italia sparirebbe dal pianeta terra se per caso vincessero i 5 stelle le elezioni, manco fossero talebani terroristi


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Dicembre 2012)

korma ha scritto:


> ma vattelo a leggere no??tanto qualsiasi cosa io dica non farei cambiare idea a nessuno, per tanti la politica è come il calcio,una fede.



Ma scusa se tu che controbatti ad una affermazione altrui 

Se te la giochi così uno ti dice "L'ho letto, e non ho trovato nessun contenuto valido" e tu ti ritrovi punto e a capo.

Che poi nessuno in politica farà mai cambiare idea a nessuno, è un dato assodato.


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Dicembre 2012)

korma ha scritto:


> tu invece non hai ancora capito che *votare M5s non è votare Grillo,ma un gruppo di persone incensurate e che non ha mai messo piede in politica fin ora*...ma di sicuro son meglio BersANO e la Bindi..sai che cambiamento.
> 
> contenti voi.



Credi alle barzellette che ti propina il comico genovese 

Io penso che il M5S sia quanto di più anti-democratico ci sia al mondo. Anche più del PDL.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Dicembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Lavoro in uno studio commercialista. Specializzato ormai, ahimè, in concordati preventivi, ristrutturazione dei debiti e fallimenti.
> 
> Vedo imprese chiudere tutti i giorni. Mi sento di dire NO al grido "Governo ladro".
> 
> ...



Ma stiamo scherzando ???? Hahaha teoria .. Questa è pura teoria scolastica .. La realtà è ben lontana ..

Per il discorso Bersani ... Ragazzi non riesco proprio a pensare al voto a lui anche se fosse il meno peggio.. La cricca non avrà mai il mio voto .. Mai !!!


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Dicembre 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma stiamo scherzando ???? Hahaha teoria ..* Questa è pura teoria scolastica* .. La realtà è ben lontana ..
> 
> Per il discorso Bersani ... Ragazzi non riesco proprio a pensare al voto a lui anche se fosse il meno peggio.. La cricca non avrà mai il mio voto .. Mai !!!




Teoria?

Direi di no. 


Almeno, considerando che sono società iscritte al registro delle imprese, che sono andato nei magazzini, che ho parlato col personale, che hanno versato dei soldi sul conto corrente dello studio.... O mi sono fatto pesantemente di LSD oppure non era teoria.

Se non mi credi, posso mandarti via MP i nominativi delle società che hanno già presentato la domanda di concordato, tanto è depositata e disponibile al pubblico.


Ah, per la cronaca, metà delle società che vedo chiudere oggi avrebbero dovuto chiudere nel 2005, nel 2006, o giù di lì. Per dire.


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Dicembre 2012)

[MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION], lollo detto in amicizia, ma te oggi chi voteresti? Accetto qualsiasi tipo di risposta


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Dicembre 2012)

korma ha scritto:


> tu invece non hai ancora capito che votare M5s non è votare Grillo,ma un gruppo di persone incensurate e che non ha mai messo piede in politica fin ora...ma di sicuro son meglio BersANO e la Bindi..sai che cambiamento.
> 
> contenti voi.



Infatti è Grillo a decidere chi può parlare pubblicamente e chi no 
Comunque tranquillo,non voterò nè Bersani nè Ilvio,non voterò proprio.


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Dicembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Infatti è Grillo a decidere chi può parlare pubblicamente e chi no
> Comunque tranquillo,non voterò nè Bersani nè Ilvio,non voterò proprio.



Esatto. Tra l'altro la Salsi oggi ha ricevuto minacce di morte e tempo addietro è stata minacciata dal _Lìder Màximo_ di essere buttata fuori dal "movimento" (chiamiamolo così che poi Beppe si offende).Tutto questo per una partecipazione a Ballarò. Lui però le interviste a Ballarò le può rilasciare.


----------



## tamba84 (4 Dicembre 2012)

io se continua cosi butto un voto ma voto terzo polo


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Dicembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Esatto. Tra l'altro la Salsi oggi ha ricevuto minacce di morte e tempo addietro è stata minacciata dal _Lìder Màximo_ di essere buttata fuori dal "movimento" (chiamiamolo così che poi Beppe si offende).Tutto questo per una partecipazione a Ballarò. Lui però le interviste a Ballarò le può rilasciare.



Ehhhh ma viva la democrazia e la trasparenza


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Dicembre 2012)

Se vogliamo essere pignoli un'intervista è qualcosa di diverso dal partecipare ai talk show.
Infatti ha sempre detto che le interviste le possono rilasciare, sono le partecipazioni ai programmi televisivi la questione che non gradisce.



> *non sono "vietate" interviste di eletti del M5S trasmesse in televisione per spiegare le attività di cui sono direttamente responsabili. E' fortemente sconsigliata (in futuro sarà vietata) la partecipazione ai talk show *condotti abitualmente da giornalisti graditi o nominati dai partiti, come è il caso delle reti RAI, delle reti Mediaset e de La7



Sono cose che ha sempre detto alla fine, capisco che ad alcuni possano non piacere, ma se uno decide di far parte dei 5 stelle sa anche a cosa va incontro.

La cosa che mi lascia perplesso è che ci si riempa la bocca di parole come democrazia, come se ad ora in Italia ci fossero esempi integerrimi di tale principio.


----------



## Kurt91 (5 Dicembre 2012)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Se vogliamo essere pignoli un'intervista è qualcosa di diverso dal partecipare ai talk show.
> Infatti ha sempre detto che le interviste le possono rilasciare, sono le partecipazioni ai programmi televisivi la questione che non gradisce.
> 
> 
> ...



Ma il motivo qual è? Ha paura che i componenti del suo part..., ehm pardon, movimento non siano in grado di fare un discorso sensato? Io davvero non riesco a capire il perché non voglia che i militanti del M5S partecipino a programmi televisivi come Ballarò. Perché Grillo (o forse Casaleggio) ha minacciato la Salsi di allontanarla dal "movimento"? E' democrazia questa?

Grillo e Casaleggio sono i padri padroni del M5S, un movimento che non ha nulla della democrazia che sbandiera il comico genovese.


----------



## Kurt91 (5 Dicembre 2012)

Capo politico. Si fa chiamare cosi ora.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Dicembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Ma il motivo qual è? Ha paura che i componenti del suo part..., ehm pardon, movimento non siano in grado di fare un discorso sensato? Io davvero non riesco a capire il perché non voglia che i militanti del M5S partecipino a programmi televisivi come Ballarò. Perché Grillo (o forse Casaleggio) ha minacciato la Salsi di allontanarla dal "movimento"? E' democrazia questa?
> 
> Grillo e Casaleggio sono i padri padroni del M5S, un movimento che non ha nulla della democrazia che sbandiera il comico genovese.



Il concetto è di una semplicità e immediatezza disarmante e ogni volta rimango stupito dal fatto che in tanti non lo capiscano, posso capire che non lo si condivida, ma non che non si capisca il perché, o che si faccia finta di non capire...

Nei talk show è importante saper parlare, fondamentalmente è un confronto che si basa soltanto sulla capacità oratoria, la maggior parte dei candidati e degli eletti 5 stelle sono persone classiche, non avvezze e inesperte a questo tipo di contesto , cosa invece di cui sono maestri i classici politici, venditori di fumo per eccellenza.
Visto l'astio che c'è nei confronti di questa realtà e il contesto che si verrebbe a creare in un eventuale dibattito, il rischio che l'ingenuità della persona passi come incapacità e non si valuti per niente la bontà delle proposte è nei fatti altissimo.
In quel tipo di ambiente 9 volte su 10 si guarda solo al modo di esporre le cose e la maggioranza delle persone si presta a una facile influenza proprio per questo, perché si presta attenzione al fumo e non ai fatti concreti.

Fondamentalmente si verrebbe a creare un incalzamento continuo per fare in modo di screditare e di dimostrare in ogni modo l'incapacità del soggetto, invece che soffermarsi sulle idee e su ciò che propone.
Per affrontare questo tipo dialettica ci vogliono persone di un certo tipo come penso tu possa capire, e la maggioranza degli eletti e i candidati 5 stelle ancora non sono pronti e forse tanti mai lo saranno, ci vuole una certa indole per queste cose, per questo devono soffermarsi sulle azioni concrete per fare in modo di dimostrare tramite fatti e non parole la bontà delle loro idee e azioni.

La storia della Salsi poi francamente ha del ridicolo, pare un caso di rilevanza mondiale, come se tutti i problemi del mondo e dell'Italia dipendessero dalla Salsi e da Grillo.
Sto continuo "urlare" la parola democrazia, di fatto in Italia è solo una parola, riferita a questa vicenda e non ad altre di un'importanza assoluta ha del paradossale....
Rimanendo in tema però, negli altri partiti divergenze e litigi pesanti non ci sono mai stati?
Basta solo vedere cosa cavolo è successo tra renzi e bersani nella campagna elettorale delle primarie del PD...
Nei partiti classici non ci sono espulsi?
Basta una ricerca banale con google senza chissà quale termine chiave, "espulsi PD", "espulsi PDL" ecc... e trovi una bella valanga di nomi fatti ecc...
Ma si continua ancora imperterriti a battere questo tasto abbastanza frivolo, di tutti i motivi per cui si può criticare il 5 stelle questo è il più fallace e inutile.
Proprio non capisco questo accanimento, accanimento mai visto nei confronti di altri soggetti, è una cosa che capirei se la stessa attenzione fosse stata rivolta agli altri, ma così non è...

A sentire tanti sembrerebbe che sia grillo, e la democrazia dei 5 stelle il problema chiave da cui derivano tutti i mali dell'Italia

Siamo nel periodo di campagna elettorale praticamente, periodo fondamentale per cercare di avere la fiducia delle persone, la Salsi, e tutti gli altri, sanno benissimo quali sono le idee alla base dei 5 stelle, ma nonostante tutto fa di testa sua, rischiando tutti i risvolti negativi dei talk show di cui cui ti ho accennato prima, ci sta che qualcuno si incazzi....

Cioè boh, come ho detto prima, sembra che se per caso vincano i 5 stelle le elezioni, il giorno dopo l'Italia implode e viene inghiottita dal mare, oppure ondate di carestie e pestilenze continue debbano abbattersi sul nostro paese...
Nell'ipotesi peggiore il governo cade dopo poco per via dell'ostruzionismo che ci sarà da parte di tutte le cariche più importanti presenti nello stato, dalla magistratura al presidente della repubblica...


----------



## korma (5 Dicembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Credi alle barzellette che ti propina il comico genovese
> 
> Io penso che il M5S sia quanto di più anti-democratico ci sia al mondo. Anche più del PDL.



ah..io sbaglio a credere alle barzelletto di un comico..voi invece a votare pagliacci che han fallito e derubato questo paese,saccheggiato ogni cosa,ammazzato migliaia di persone chidendo un occhio (tappato da 90000 euro) sull'ilva...invece voi state facendo la cosa giusta, siete uno spettacolo,comunque questo è il mio ultimo post su questo argomento, come ho detto prima ,è inutile parlarne con chi non ha la minima idea di cambiare idea.


----------



## Kurt91 (5 Dicembre 2012)

korma ha scritto:


> ah..io sbaglio a credere alle barzelletto di un comico..voi invece a votare pagliacci che han fallito e derubato questo paese,saccheggiato ogni cosa,ammazzato migliaia di persone chidendo un occhio (tappato da 90000 euro) sull'ilva...invece voi state facendo la cosa giusta, siete uno spettacolo,comunque questo è il mio ultimo post su questo argomento, come ho detto prima ,è inutile parlarne con chi non ha la minima idea di cambiare idea.



Fai bene perché io non ho la minima idea di continuare a parlarne con chi dispensa perle di saggezza e moralità come te. Dico un'ultima cosa, io voglio cambiare come te, più di te. Ma non cambio non Grillo.


----------



## Kurt91 (5 Dicembre 2012)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il concetto è di una semplicità e immediatezza disarmante e ogni volta rimango stupito dal fatto che in tanti non lo capiscano, posso capire che non lo si condivida, ma non che non si capisca il perché, o che si faccia finta di non capire...
> 
> Nei talk show è importante saper parlare, fondamentalmente è un confronto che si basa soltanto sulla capacità oratoria, la maggior parte dei candidati e degli eletti 5 stelle sono persone classiche, non avvezze e inesperte a questo tipo di contesto , cosa invece di cui sono maestri i classici politici, venditori di fumo per eccellenza.
> Visto l'astio che c'è nei confronti di questa realtà e il contesto che si verrebbe a creare in un eventuale dibattito, il rischio che l'ingenuità della persona passi come incapacità e non si valuti per niente la bontà delle proposte è nei fatti altissimo.
> ...



Personalmente non sono d'accordo col tuo punto di vista. Cioè se questi un giorno arriveranno a governare il paese noi non potremo mai sentire in diretta tv i loro punti di vista perché non sanno parlare. Bella roba, ma ci sta.

Che ci siano state persone espulse da altri partiti lo so, ma la vicenda Salsi ha del ridicolo. Questa è stata addirittura minacciata di morte ed il tutto è cominciato per una semplice presenza a Ballarò. Io parlo di democrazia perché penso di essere una persona democratica e lo rimarco fino alla morte quando si parla di M5S perché loro sono i primi a farlo. Però a me questo "movimento" mi pare tutto fuorché democratico e soprattutto come tutti gli altri partiti. C'è un padre padrone oratore che si definisce "capo politico" (come puoi evincere dal documento che ho postato) che decide per gli altri cosa è giusto e cosa è sbagliato e c'è un personaggio alquanto sospetto come Casaleggio. Per me il M5S è solo una bufala e credo che quando questi saliranno in Parlamento tutto il marcio verrà fuori.


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Dicembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Personalmente non sono d'accordo col tuo punto di vista. Cioè se questi un giorno arriveranno a governare il paese noi non potremo mai sentire in diretta tv i loro punti di vista perché non sanno parlare. Bella roba, ma ci sta.
> 
> Che ci siano state persone espulse da altri partiti lo so, ma la vicenda Salsi ha del ridicolo. Questa è stata addirittura minacciata di morte ed il tutto è cominciato per una semplice presenza a Ballarò. Io parlo di democrazia perché penso di essere una persona democratica e lo rimarco fino alla morte quando si parla di M5S perché loro sono i primi a farlo. Però a me questo "movimento" mi pare tutto fuorché democratico e soprattutto come tutti gli altri partiti. C'è un padre padrone oratore che si definisce "capo politico" (come puoi evincere dal documento che ho postato) che decide per gli altri cosa è giusto e cosa è sbagliato e c'è un personaggio alquanto sospetto come Casaleggio. Per me il M5S è solo una bufala e credo che quando questi saliranno in Parlamento tutto il marcio verrà fuori.



Ma poi, dai....Parla Di Pietro, pubblicamente...ormai lo zero kelvin è raggiunto...


----------



## Vinz (5 Dicembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma poi, dai....Parla Di Pietro, pubblicamente...ormai lo zero kelvin è raggiunto...



Meglio Di Pietro (laureato e con una carriera alle spalle), che le solite oche vengono mandate da PD e PDL, che non fanno altro che strillare e starnazzare e che alle domande dei cittadini, che vogliono spiegazioni, rispondono fandonie tentando di tirare acqua al mulino del proprio partito. 
Quando i vari Bersani ecc. si limitavano a dire "Berlusconi se ne deve andare", Di Pietro è stato l'unico che gli ha fatto un "mazzo tanto" in Parlamento, col Nano che puntualmente scappava.
Che utilizzi un linguaggio colorito, è vero, ma se poi accettate la storiella che Di Pietro è analfabeta, vabbè.


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Dicembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Meglio Di Pietro (laureato e con una carriera alle spalle), che le solite oche vengono mandate da PD e PDL, che non fanno altro che strillare e starnazzare e che alle domande dei cittadini, che vogliono spiegazioni, rispondono fandonie tentando di tirare acqua al mulino del proprio partito.
> Quando i vari Bersani ecc. si limitavano a dire "Berlusconi se ne deve andare", Di Pietro è stato l'unico che gli ha fatto un "mazzo tanto" in Parlamento, col Nano che puntualmente scappava.
> Che utilizzi un linguaggio colorito, è vero, ma se poi accettate la storiella che Di Pietro è analfabeta, vabbè.



Colorito non è esattamente il vocabolo che avrei utilizzato, ma tant'è.

Poi, sulla laurea stendo veramente un velo, proprio in ragione del "linguaggio colorito", considerando poi che sarebbe in legge, santo cielo. Poi so che sei suo supporter e mi fermo qui.


----------



## James Watson (5 Dicembre 2012)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Basta solo vedere cosa cavolo è successo tra renzi e bersani nella campagna elettorale delle primarie del PD...



E cosa sarebbe successo, di grazia?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Dicembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Personalmente non sono d'accordo col tuo punto di vista. Cioè se questi un giorno arriveranno a governare il paese noi non potremo mai sentire in diretta tv i loro punti di vista perché non sanno parlare. Bella roba, ma ci sta.
> 
> Che ci siano state persone espulse da altri partiti lo so, ma la vicenda Salsi ha del ridicolo. Questa è stata addirittura minacciata di morte ed il tutto è cominciato per una semplice presenza a Ballarò. Io parlo di democrazia perché penso di essere una persona democratica e lo rimarco fino alla morte quando si parla di M5S perché loro sono i primi a farlo. Però a me questo "movimento" mi pare tutto fuorché democratico e soprattutto come tutti gli altri partiti. C'è un padre padrone oratore che si definisce "capo politico" (come puoi evincere dal documento che ho postato) che decide per gli altri cosa è giusto e cosa è sbagliato e c'è un personaggio alquanto sospetto come Casaleggio. Per me il M5S è solo una bufala e credo che quando questi saliranno in Parlamento tutto il marcio verrà fuori.



Come ti ho scritto già prima, per conoscere l'operato che svolgono ci sono le classiche interviste, direi che possano bastare no?

Voglio vedere poi ste minacce di morte, rigorosamente su facebook, rimango basito da come si prendano sul serio certe cose...
Se andiamo a vedere sul vecchio sito di milan world noteremo una cosa "incredibile", è pieno di "minacce di morte" che svariano dai vari calciatori e allenatori, o ai politici di turni, ma immagino che questo concetto lo capiranno in pochi...
A leggere quello che scrivi mi sarei dovuto indignare e rimanere scandalizzato leggendo quei post sul vecchio sito, mi pare assurdo che si prendano alla lettera e sul serio queste cose per dare adito a critiche sterili...

Ma come si fanno a prendere sul serio ******* scritte su facebook?

Sulla storia del capo politico ti do ragione, l'ho trovata anche io un'uscita fuori luogo e un autogol clamoroso, sarebbe bastato scrivere garante politico per evitare fraintendimenti vari.

La cosa di casaleggio poi la trovo abbastanza delirante, pare sia un mostro alieno...
Chi sta in parlamento ha rapporti con la mafia conclamati, storie di tangenti e di appalti truccati, in ogni schieramento c'è qualcosa di simile, ma pare che sia casaleggio il problema, che fino a prova contraria non mi pare abbia mai intrapreso rapporti di questo tipo...



> Ma poi, dai....Parla Di Pietro, pubblicamente...ormai lo zero kelvin è raggiunto...


Questo commento è la dimostrazione di quello che ho scritto prima sui talk show.
Di pietro infatti quando parla pare un incapace ed è ritenuto tale da moltissima gente soltanto per il suo modo di esprimersi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Dicembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> E cosa sarebbe successo, di grazia?



Non entro nei dettagli perché dovrei andare a ripescare i vari articoli di giornale e ci vorrebbe del tempo, con tantissima carne al fuoco, vado a memoria e ti riporto solo la cosa che mi ricordo più facilmente:

Da una parte l'intero pd che attacca renzi, mi ricordo la storia della cena col finanziere delle cayman,per non parlare degli attacchi sulla provenienza dei fondi per la campagna politica...

Inoltre vogliamo parlare del casino per le regole delle primarie? La storia delle mail?
Ma veramente vogliamo fare finta di niente per gli altri?
Rimango basito...

Questo è solo quello che mi ricordo più facilmente, ci sarebbero anche le risposte piccate e gli attacchi di renzi ai vecchi del PD....


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Dicembre 2012)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Come ti ho scritto già prima, per conoscere l'operato che svolgono ci sono le classiche interviste, direi che possano bastare no?
> 
> Voglio vedere poi ste minacce di morte, rigorosamente su facebook, rimango basito da come si prendano sul serio certe cose...
> Se andiamo a vedere sul vecchio sito di milan world noteremo una cosa "incredibile", è pieno di "minacce di morte" che svariano dai vari calciatori e allenatori, o ai politici di turni, ma immagino che questo concetto lo capiranno in pochi...
> ...



Ma permetti che un laureato in legge dovrebbe aver ben altra dimestichezza con la lingua italiana, svolgendo un ruolo pubblico e di spicco poi? E poi, semmai è la dimostrazione contraria: non è che mostrandosi al pubblico nei talk show il gradimento per il suo partito è diminuito.

Questa idea che un individuo di scarsa precisione comunicativa possa far scendere i consensi non è supportata dai fatti.

Basta leggere sopra cosa pensa Vinz delle proprietà lessicali di Di Pietro.
Basta vedere quanta gente va a sentire i "discorsi" di Bossi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Dicembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma permetti che un laureato in legge dovrebbe aver ben altra dimestichezza con la lingua italiana, svolgendo un ruolo pubblico e di spicco poi? E poi, semmai è la dimostrazione contraria: non è che mostrandosi al pubblico nei talk show il gradimento per il suo partito è diminuito.
> 
> Questa idea che un individuo di scarsa precisione comunicativa possa far scendere i consensi non è supportata dai fatti.
> 
> ...



Hai ragione, un laureato dovrebbe potersi esprimere meglio, in concreto però, il suo sapersi esprimere male non ha inficiato il suo lavoro, alla fine l'importante è quello.

Il partito di di pietro ha sempre avuto una percentuale infima di voti poi, un 6% massimo di elettori io non lo considero per niente un successo onestamente...

Mi pare abbastanza lampante poi che le proprietà lessicali siano importanti per fare breccia sulle persone meno informate.

Bossi a suo tempo ha avuto successo perché ha saputo comunicare in maniera appropriata con l' elettorato su cui puntava, paradossalmente, Bossi pur dicendo idiozie, aveva un modo di comunicare migliore di quello di di pietro.


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Dicembre 2012)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, un laureato dovrebbe potersi esprimere meglio, in concreto però, il suo sapersi esprimere male però non è stato un ostacolo al suo lavoro, alla fine l'importante è quello.
> 
> Il partito di di pietro ha sempre avuto una percentuale infima di voti poi, un 6% massimo di elettori io non lo considero per niente un successo. onestamente
> 
> ...



Beh 6% (Al di là del fatto che è sempre rimasto costante, indipendentemente dalle uscite di Di Pietro ai talk show) è comunque una percentuale importante se la vedi in un'ottica di "terzo partito". Alla fine son 20 anni che o si va con Berlusconi o si va con il partito (o accozzaglia di partiti) che è contro Berlusconi. L' IDV tutto sommato se l'è spesso giocata con Lega e Udc per essere il terzo partito d'Italia. Non proprio Comunisti Italiani o La Destra.

Secondariamente, è giusto il discorso che mi fai su un Bossi: alla fine doveva parlare ai leghisti, non all'accademia della crusca, quindi ci stava che si sintonizzasse su quella frequenza d'onda.

Il movimento cinque stelle, che predica il rinnovamento, l'apertura verso i giovani etc, ha paura che i giovani possano perdere fiducia verso i suoi esponenti se questi non hanno un abbecedario sotto il braccio mentre parlano in tv? Onestamente, mi sembra fuori luogo.


----------



## James Watson (5 Dicembre 2012)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non entro nei dettagli perché dovrei andare a ripescare i vari articoli di giornale e ci vorrebbe del tempo, con tantissima carne al fuoco, vado a memoria e ti riporto solo la cosa che mi ricordo più facilmente:
> 
> Da una parte l'intero pd che attacca renzi, mi ricordo la storia della cena col finanziere delle cayman,per non parlare degli attacchi sulla provenienza dei fondi per la campagna politica...
> 
> ...



Ci sarebbe da fare un lungo discorso circa la possibilità di affrontare discussioni, anche con toni a volte fin troppo sopra le righe, all'interno del partito democratico. Lo scontro tra Bersani e Renzi è stato molto forte, principalmente su contenuti politici e sulle strategie da adottare: che poi sia passato il messaggio del teatrino sulle regole e sulla faccenda cena coi finanzieri questo è un'altro discorso ma, ti posso assicurare, che all'interno del PD lo scontro verteva principalmente su altre questioni.
Quello che non mi sta bene è voler accumunare quello che succede nel PD con il caso Salsi, francamente lo trovo ridicolo.
Nessuno ha mai minacciato Renzi di espulsione dal partito (anzi, da più parti all'interno del PD ho sentito inviti ai due contendenti a collaborare nel futuro), nessuna minaccia di morte (nemmeno sui social network), così come non ho mai sentito un Renziano fare lo stesso con Bersani.
E' diverso, ma giusto un FILINO. Quello che non mi sorprende è che chi guarda la politica dal M5S non comprenda queste differenze.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Dicembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Ci sarebbe da fare un lungo discorso circa la possibilità di affrontare discussioni, anche con toni a volte fin troppo sopra le righe, all'interno del partito democratico. Lo scontro tra Bersani e Renzi è stato molto forte, principalmente su contenuti politici e sulle strategie da adottare: che poi sia passato il messaggio del teatrino sulle regole e sulla faccenda cena coi finanzieri questo è un'altro discorso ma, ti posso assicurare, che all'interno del PD lo scontro verteva principalmente su altre questioni.
> Quello che non mi sta bene è voler accumunare quello che succede nel PD con il caso Salsi, francamente lo trovo ridicolo.
> Nessuno ha mai minacciato Renzi di espulsione dal partito (anzi, da più parti all'interno del PD ho sentito inviti ai due contendenti a collaborare nel futuro), nessuna minaccia di morte (nemmeno sui social network), così come non ho mai sentito un Renziano fare lo stesso con Bersani.
> E' diverso, ma giusto un FILINO. Quello che non mi sorprende è che chi guarda la politica dal M5S non comprenda queste differenze.



C'è gente nel PD che è stata espulsa solo perché ha dato l'appoggio a un candidato di lista civica dei no tav, 
mentre c'è gente tipo penati che è stata solo sospesa mi pare...
Si è giusto un FILINO diverso....
Questa è democrazia sbandierata no? 

Il Pd espelle tre “dissidenti no Tav”: “Partito che non ha futuro” - Il Fatto Quotidiano

http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...attaglia-ecco-il-partito-che-vogliamo/291410/

Questo è solo quello che mi ricordo e su cui sono un minimo informato e che sono riuscito a trovare con una certa facilità, se uno ha la voglia e l'onestà di documentarsi e fare ricerche troverà una marea di roba, ma tanto sono sempre gli altri il problema.


> Espulsa dal Pd l'ex sindaco di Avigliana, con lei vicesindaco e assessore.
> 
> Acqui Terme. Ferraris e Giglio espulsi dal Pd.
> 
> ...



Quest'aria di superiorità morale è il vero problema, si guardano sempre gli altri e non si fa mai un esame in casa propria, è questo che mi lascia perplesso, non ho mai visto così tanta attenzione a certe tematiche come sul m5s.

Ripeto, sono cose che non sarebbero un problema se fossero affrontate allo stesso modo e con la stessa attenzioni per ogni minimo particolare per tutti.


----------



## Doctore (5 Dicembre 2012)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non entro nei dettagli perché dovrei andare a ripescare i vari articoli di giornale e ci vorrebbe del tempo, con tantissima carne al fuoco, vado a memoria e ti riporto solo la cosa che mi ricordo più facilmente:
> 
> Da una parte l'intero pd che attacca renzi, mi ricordo la storia della cena col finanziere delle cayman,per non parlare degli attacchi sulla provenienza dei fondi per la campagna politica...
> 
> ...


Alle primarie dei democratici in USA(quelle del 2008)la clinton disse a obama che era un bugiardo.Con delle primarie vere c e' uno scontro aspro.I problemi del pd sono altri ad esempio l elettorato della camusso.


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Dicembre 2012)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Nei talk show è importante saper parlare, fondamentalmente è un confronto che si basa soltanto sulla capacità oratoria, la maggior parte dei candidati e degli eletti 5 stelle sono persone classiche, non avvezze e inesperte a questo tipo di contesto , cosa invece di cui sono maestri i classici politici, venditori di fumo per eccellenza.
> Visto l'astio che c'è nei confronti di questa realtà e il contesto che si verrebbe a creare in un eventuale dibattito, il rischio che l'ingenuità della persona passi come incapacità e non si valuti per niente la bontà delle proposte è nei fatti altissimo.
> In quel tipo di ambiente 9 volte su 10 si guarda solo al modo di esporre le cose e la maggioranza delle persone si presta a una facile influenza proprio per questo, perché si presta attenzione al fumo e non ai fatti concreti.
> 
> ...



Per come la vedo io,per mandare avanti un paese non bastano le conoscenze,servono anche le palle e la sicurezza.
Se un candidato non riesce a farsi valere in un dibattito,per quanto mi riguarda,non è adatto al mestiere.E non riuscire a farsi valere pur avendo mezzi e conoscenze è ancora peggio.


----------



## James Watson (6 Dicembre 2012)

C'è giusto un piccolissimo problema di fondo: nei casi da te riportati ci sono state, come puoi leggere anche tu, motivazioni molto diverse tra cui fra le altre omesse denuncie di reati e violazioni del codice etico. 
E' poi altrettanto chiaro che se un esponente del partito si allontana in maniera netta e diametralmente opposta dal "pensiero del partito stesso" dovrebbe essere lui il primo a ripensare il suo impegno, ferma restando la capacità di ognuno di pensare con la propria testa all'interno di un movimento che, comunque, ha sempre fatto del pluralismo uno dei suoi cavalli di battaglia. Chiaramente, espellere qualcuno perché non sostiene un determinato candidato sindaco (ovviamente bisogna vedere i termini della questione più specificatamente) è qualcosa di sbagliato e politicamente scorretto. 
Qui non si vaneggiano presunte superiorità morali (e qui mi chiedo io, non è che Grillo et similia, gettando ***** su tutta la classe politica indistintamente, senza distinguere i delinquenti dagli onesti cittadini che si impegnano a fare politica, magari anche solo a livello locale, perché credono che il miglioramento della società debba passare necessariamente da un'impegno nella cosa pubblica, sono i primi ad ergersi come paladini di questa presunta superiorità morale? Io sono il primo a dire che nel mio partito ci sono dei problemi, sia livello politico che a livello di condotta etica di alcuni esponenti, però non posso fare a meno di notare una differenza di fondo: i comportamenti di questi esponenti, e soprattutto i comportamenti del partito stesso quando emergono questi casi.
Filippo Penati, oltre ad essere anche stata una grandissima delusione personale, ha rappresentato perfettamente la differenza in questo senso: indagato si è dimesso immediatamente dal partito, iscrivendosi al gruppo misto. Inoltre, ha sempre sostenuto che in caso di rinvio a giudizio (sottolineo: rinvio a giudizio, non condanna definitiva) si sarebbe dimesso dal consiglio regionale e che avrebbe rinunciato alla prescrizione del reato.
Cito da wiki perché non ho tempo di andarmi a cercare gli atti: "Decide inoltre di autosospendersi dal Partito Democratico e di uscire dal gruppo consiliare regionale, per «scindere nettamente la mia vicenda personale dalle questioni politiche» e «per non creare problemi e imbarazzi al Partito»,[6][7] dichiarando anche l'intenzione di rinunciare alla prescrizione;[8] il 5 settembre successivo la Commissione di garanzia del Partito Democratico formalizza la sospensione di Penati dal partito.[9][10]
Un anno dopo, il 1º ottobre 2012, i PM di Monza chiedono il rinvio a giudizio per Penati nell'ambito del cosiddetto "Sistema Sesto"; il consigliere ribadisce nell'occasione la sua estraneità ai fatti e chiede il giudizio immediato,[11][12] annunciando inoltre le dimissioni dal consiglio regionale lombardo in caso di accoglimento della richiesta di giudizio da parte del Giudice dell'udienza preliminare.[13][14].

A seguito delle dimissioni del consiglio regionale a causa degli scandali giudiziari che hanno coinvolto la maggioranza (13 consiglieri indagati, si potrebbe anche ricordare l'aspetto 13:1), ha annunciato il suo ritiro definitivo dalla politica.
Un comportamento, nei fatti, diametralmente opposto a quello della stessa maggioranza Lombarda, con Formigoni che non ha mollato fino a che la Lega non ha deciso di "staccare la spina" (e di questo gli va dato atto, anche se viene da chiedersi, accorgersene prima magari no?).
Proprio tutti uguali.

Nel caso Salsi la questione di fondo è diversa: non è che la Salsi è stata minacciata o espulsa dal M5S perché ha espresso opinioni diametralmente opposte a quelle del partito o ha tenuto dei comportamenti illegali o immorali (non mi risulta che abbia commesso reati): tutto sto casino è nato per la partecipazione ad un talk-show, che poi, potremmo semplificare come partecipazione ad un dibattito politico. Questa a casa mia si chiama "limitazione della libertà di espressione del proprio pensiero": se impedisco nei fatti ad un mio iscritto di partecipare ad un dibattito lo sto privando di questa possibilità, e la cosa è estremamente grave perché si tratta di una limitazione aprioristica, indipendente dalle opinioni sostenute.


----------



## Kurt91 (6 Dicembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Nel caso Salsi la questione di fondo è diversa: non è che la Salsi è stata minacciata o espulsa dal M5S perché ha espresso opinioni diametralmente opposte a quelle del partito o ha tenuto dei comportamenti illegali o immorali (non mi risulta che abbia commesso reati): tutto sto casino è nato per la partecipazione ad un talk-show, che poi, potremmo semplificare come partecipazione ad un dibattito politico. *Questa a casa mia si chiama "limitazione della libertà di espressione del proprio pensiero"*: se impedisco nei fatti ad un mio iscritto di partecipare ad un dibattito lo sto privando di questa possibilità, e la cosa è estremamente grave perché si tratta di una limitazione aprioristica, indipendente dalle opinioni sostenute.



Perfetto! Questo, per me, è totalitarismo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Dicembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> C'è giusto un piccolissimo problema di fondo: nei casi da te riportati ci sono state, come puoi leggere anche tu, motivazioni molto diverse tra cui fra le altre omesse denuncie di reati e violazioni del codice etico.
> E' poi altrettanto chiaro che se un esponente del partito si allontana in maniera netta e diametralmente opposta dal "pensiero del partito stesso" dovrebbe essere lui il primo a ripensare il suo impegno, ferma restando la capacità di ognuno di pensare con la propria testa all'interno di un movimento che, comunque, ha sempre fatto del pluralismo uno dei suoi cavalli di battaglia. Chiaramente, espellere qualcuno perché non sostiene un determinato candidato sindaco (ovviamente bisogna vedere i termini della questione più specificatamente) è qualcosa di sbagliato e politicamente scorretto.
> Qui non si vaneggiano presunte superiorità morali (e qui mi chiedo io, non è che Grillo et similia, gettando ***** su tutta la classe politica indistintamente, senza distinguere i delinquenti dagli onesti cittadini che si impegnano a fare politica, magari anche solo a livello locale, perché credono che il miglioramento della società debba passare necessariamente da un'impegno nella cosa pubblica, sono i primi ad ergersi come paladini di questa presunta superiorità morale? Io sono il primo a dire che nel mio partito ci sono dei problemi, sia livello politico che a livello di condotta etica di alcuni esponenti, però non posso fare a meno di notare una differenza di fondo: i comportamenti di questi esponenti, e soprattutto i comportamenti del partito stesso quando emergono questi casi.
> Filippo Penati, oltre ad essere anche stata una grandissima delusione personale, ha rappresentato perfettamente la differenza in questo senso: indagato si è dimesso immediatamente dal partito, iscrivendosi al gruppo misto. Inoltre, ha sempre sostenuto che in caso di rinvio a giudizio (sottolineo: rinvio a giudizio, non condanna definitiva) si sarebbe dimesso dal consiglio regionale e che avrebbe rinunciato alla prescrizione del reato.
> ...



Ho tagliato la parte di wiki se no il quote diventa esagerato.

Ovviamente poni l'accento su quelli che hanno avuto atteggiamenti non consoni e non su altri, perché non c'è certo solo quel caso dove ti ho linkato 2 articoli abbastanza dettagliati, altri casi simili sono presenti nella lista che ti ho scritto prima, ma ripeterli non avrebbe senso e non servirebbe al discorso generale...

La superiorità morale è chiara e evidente eccome e si è notata chiaramente dalla tua prima risposta con questa frase


> Quello che non mi sorprende è che chi guarda la politica dal M5S non comprenda queste differenze.


Come se chi guardasse la politica dei 5 stelle fosse un pirla non in grado di capire....
No, ma non c'è superiorità morale vero?
C'è chi scrive di non capire, e c'è come te, chi scrive frasi simili, e la differenza è enorme per chi non si ferma all'apparenza...
Invece di cercare di capire le motivazioni che spingono qualcuno ad apprezzare, nonostante i difetti il m5s, si tiene un atteggiamento del genere.
Ma farsi qualche domanda mai?
Chiedersi perché i 5 stelle abbiano avuto la loro maggior diffusione in emilia romagna, la regione più rossa e pro PD dell'intero paese (sono dell'emilia romagna)?
Ogni volta poi non si fa che ribadire che il m5s non è la soluzione, lo dice sempre anche grillo, non bisogna aspettarsi che risolvano tutti i problemi, non bisogna pensare che sia qualcosa privo di difetti, si faranno errori, ci saranno personaggi di dubbia moralità ecc...
Viene SEMPRE ribadito questo, non è altro che un piccolo passo che ha bisogno di tempo e dell'aiuto di tutti per potersi migliorare, qualcosa di NUOVO...


Discorsi simili dalle basi degli altri partiti non li ho mai sentiti, hanno sempre le soluzioni perfette e migliori per qualunque cosa...

Parliamo di un partito poi che si vuole alleare con l'UDC, cioè basta solo questo per trarre certe considerazioni...

Non è che perché da una parte c'è il pdl, "***** di elefante", gli altri possono permettersi di essere solo delle "cacche di cavallo", sempre cacche sono, le differenze potranno anche esserci, ma la sostanza è quella.
Da fan di south park ti invito a guardare la puntata sul voto (nel caso non l'avessi mai vista), puntata geniale e che esprime attraverso una satira perfetta questo concetto, dovrebbe essere la puntata 8 dell'ottava stagione, Douche and Turd. 

Sta cosa della salsi poi onestamente la trovo veramente esagerata, si continua a battere su questo tasto, se hai una certa onestà intellettuale sai benissimo quante cose non si dicono e non si fanno per rispettare le direttive del partito di appartenenza e se lo fai possono nascere problemi di vario tipo, chiamiamoli così, se poi si vuole negarlo, pazienza.
Grillo va dicendo questa cosa dei talk show da secoli, da quando è nato il m5s, quindi ci sta chi ci siano certe critiche, se poi ci sono pirla che scrivono idiozie su facebook è un altro discorso e non c'entra niente coi 5stelle.
Ma immagino che ogni membro e elettore del PD non abbia mai tenuto comportamenti al di fuori delle righe in vita sua, d'altronde tu non hai mai visto nessuno no?

Ma poi non capisco perché si parla di limitazione di libertà di espressione, se uno non parla ai talk show automaticamente non ha libertà di espressione?
Si esprimono idee solo attraverso quel mezzo?
Poi non so se lo sai, ma ogni 6 mesi ci sono le assemblee per valutare l'operato dei membri del m5s, quando ci fu da dibattere su quella vicenda, la salsi mica è stata presa a pugni e sputi, gli è stata riconfermata la fiducia e le persone hanno fatto presente le proprie idee sulla questione.



Doctore ha scritto:


> Alle primarie dei democratici in USA(quelle del 2008)la clinton disse a obama che era un bugiardo.Con delle primarie vere c e' uno scontro aspro.I problemi del pd sono altri ad esempio l elettorato della camusso.



Questo è quello che più mi fa schifo del classico politico, come puoi lavorare con uno che affermi di essere bugiardo?
Se tu ne hai una pessima opinione per quale motivo lavori per la sua amministrazione?
C'è un ipocrisia sconcertante in questo, pur di avere il posto di potere si accettano le più grandi contraddizioni.


----------

